# Lynnhaven Inlet Area Bait Shop Help



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Hello all,

I am coming down to the Lesner Bridge area on Thursday (from Richmond) to fish for Pup's, Speck's, and Striper's. I wanted to pick up some finger mullet and possibly some other bait (Baby spot if available). The only problem is that I will not be able to get to the Lesner area until between 8:00 and 9:00 pm. I was planning on stoping to get bait (if possible), dropping off my stuff at the condo and hitting the beach for some shore fishing. The problem is I dont know which bait shops (if any) will be open at that time. Could someone please advise if you know what times they stay open on week nights? I have been to Oceans East, Bayside (used to be Lighthouse), and Long Bay Pointe. I would like to know soon because if I have to I may have to run up to Ashland to get to Green Top and pick some up here. Anyway, that is it. Also if anyone is fishing the south (or is it east) side of the bridge thursday night, stop in and say hi. I will be the one with a big blue rolling cooler.  I plan to be out until 1:00am'ish. 

Take care everyone and thanks in advance for any info you have. 

Thom


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Long Bay Pointe (broad bay store) should be open at those hours... they should have finger mullet and live spot. Just call before yah go.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Hmmmmm......I am not sure where the broad bay store is. I am familiar with the one on Shore Drive but that is it. But I can figure it out. Thanks for the info. I also saw that Bass Pro Shop is open until 10:00 so I may swing in there on the way through Hampton to insure that I get at least the Finger Mullet and maybe so shrimp to try to catch more bait.  Plus I do have a Sabiki (if that is how you spell it) Rig that I can toss out in hopes of catching some other bait. Thanks again for the help.

Thom




Rockstar said:


> Long Bay Pointe (broad bay store) should be open at those hours... they should have finger mullet and live spot. Just call before yah go.


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

The one on shore drive should be open and oceans east stays open pretty late.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Bayside tackle on Shore drive (formerly lighthouse tackle) has some fresh brined mullet.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Lets see your coming down from I64 getting off on North Hampton Blvd First stop is Oceans East 2. Drive down to Shore Drive first stop would be Bayside B&T like Dixie said formerly Lighthouse tackle Then next stop would be Long Bay point Tackle and last but not least would be Crab Creek outfitters this would be a great stop if you a re a fly fisher man this is there specialty. Then you are at the Lynnhaven Inlet

If you can’t find what you are looking for then you may be SOL

Hope this helps.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

My issues is not so much where they are (as I have been to each of them) but whether they are open after 8:00pm on a weekday since I will not be leaving Richmond until somewhere between 6:00 and 7:00.

Thanks to everyone for their responses.

Thom




Fishman said:


> Lets see your coming down from I64 getting off on North Hampton Blvd First stop is Oceans East 2. Drive down to Shore Drive first stop would be Bayside B&T like Dixie said formerly Lighthouse tackle Then next stop would be Long Bay point Tackle and last but not least would be Crab Creek outfitters this would be a great stop if you a re a fly fisher man this is there specialty. Then you are at the Lynnhaven Inlet
> 
> If you can’t find what you are looking for then you may be SOL
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

tjmrpm04 said:


> My issues is not so much where they are (as I have been to each of them) but whether they are open after 8:00pm on a weekday since I will not be leaving Richmond until somewhere between 6:00 and 7:00.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their responses.
> 
> Thom


If this is the case you will want to go to Long Bay Ponit B&T at the Marinia on West Great neck Rd. They are open a little longer


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Fishman said:


> If this is the case you will want to go to Long Bay Ponit B&T at the Marinia on West Great neck Rd. They are open a little longer


Till 9pm, for sure!


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Fishman and SkunkApe. I am going to try to bust ass out of Richmond as soon after work as possible to get down there but who knows. If they are open till 9:00 then I am golden (as long as the traffic is not bad). I am anxious to get my lines wet. Got a bait rod rigged and ready, got a light tackle rod rigged for lures, and got my fishfinder rig ready. Only thing left is the bait. Anyway, thanks again for all the help. I hope to be out by 9:00 on the shore and fish till it hurts. Then I will be back out in the AM for a little more (nice little "Me Time" vacation). Have a good one!

Thom




SkunkApe said:


> Till 9pm, for sure!


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

oceans east will be open


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yah long bay point they have 2 different shops on the same road


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

You could always hit your local grocery store or seafood store for fresh spot or mullet. I think a lot of people fishing Lesner will be using lures.


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Catch?*

What did you catch at Lesher,bigfred?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I fished Lesner on Sunday the 18th on the insidw Crab Creek side and nada. No scales no fins no not anything. It was dead all day.


----------



## RONDAWG (Nov 19, 2007)

Bubba's Has Bait On The Southside Of Lesner. They Don't Have Everything Though.. Have Fun Wish I Could Be There!!


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Well I made it out on Thursday night and it was rough. The only problem I had was that I got out about 10:00 pm and the surf was howling. So I went to the inlet side of the bridge near the pilot boats. I get one line set up with a simple top and bottom and put a couple pieces of shrimp on and heaved it out. As I was getting my Fishfinder rig set up, I noticed the unmistakable 
sign of my rod tip bending over and shuddering with the hit of something. I set and pull and reel and damn if it wasn't the first Black Drum I have ever caught. Well when you catch a new species on your first cast, you are not going anywhere for a while. Well, the bad news is that I had some nibbles (down right strong ones) but nothing else got hooked an at 2:00am, I was freezing parts of me that dont need to be frozen, and I took off and headed in. The next day, I woke up, hit the balcony and saw crazy white caps and no one fishing, so I went back to bed. Anyway, I will be down this friday and saturday in the same area and hope to hook into something nice. (looked at the weather and it does not look promising but what the heck).

Thom


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Find The Skunk*

Hey Thom, Try and hookup with SkunkApe, Rockstar, or any of the other guys that fish the 757. They should be able to get you on some fish: Pups, Specks & Stripers. Just stick some details on a thread, you should get a nibble from someone looking to capture the elusive sideeyes ......PEACE OUT


----------

